# Strange Noise coming from engine



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello,
I am having an interesting problem with my 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco. A strange noise comes from the engine compartment. It sounds like a tick but the sound changes. The noise is intermittent. Sometimes when I start my car the noise is very loud and slowly quiets down to nothing. Other times it starts when I start the car and the nose doesn't change throughout the drive. Other times it is a perfectly running motor at startup and then it develops this noise while I'm driving. I've taken it to a mechanic but of course every time I get there the noise stops. The knock sensor came on once but other than that there have been no other codes. it has 95,000 miles. The only thing my mechanic can think of is it could possibly be a cracked flex plate. Also when the noise is very loud my car is extremely slow and seems to hesitate and jerk slightly. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing my problem? Please help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 95,000 miles you're still covered by the Power Train warranty. Since this is impacting the car's power it may very well be a power train covered item. Have you had a Chevy dealer look at it yet?


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

I bought the car used so I do not have a warranty on my vehicle


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp said:


> I bought the car used so I do not have a warranty on my vehicle


The factory warranty transfers to new owners. Only something like a salvage title invalidates the warranty.


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

I called and you're right I do have a warranty but there is a diagnostic charge if they can't reproduce it so if possible I would like to at least have a few options of what if would be because if my Chevy dealer can't find the problem until after my warranty expires then I will not have them fix it because their rates are so much higher than other mechanics.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If they can't get it on the first try get them to agree to refund you when they do get it. Once you report the problem it's logged so even if they can't get it fixed until after your warranty expires it can still be covered.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> If they can't get it on the first try get them to agree to refund you when they do get it. Once you report the problem it's logged so even if they can't get it fixed until after your warranty expires it can still be covered.


^^^^^ This.

You might also use your phone to capture the sound so they can hear it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp said:


> Hello,
> I am having an interesting problem with my 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco. A strange noise comes from the engine compartment. It sounds like a tick but the sound changes. The noise is intermittent. Sometimes when I start my car the noise is very loud and slowly quiets down to nothing. Other times it starts when I start the car and the nose doesn't change throughout the drive. Other times it is a perfectly running motor at startup and then it develops this noise while I'm driving. I've taken it to a mechanic but of course every time I get there the noise stops. The knock sensor came on once but other than that there have been no other codes. it has 95,000 miles. The only thing my mechanic can think of is it could possibly be a cracked flex plate. Also when the noise is very loud my car is extremely slow and seems to hesitate and jerk slightly. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing my problem? Please help!


Hi there, 

We apologize for the recent concerns regarding your Cruze, and can understand how frustrating this may seem. We would be happy to look into this more, and provide the best assistance possible. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> ^^^^^ This.
> 
> You might also use your phone to capture the sound so they can hear it.


That is a great idea, I will definitely do that!


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

My car has now been at the dealership for two days. I got the sound on video for them to listen to and the first day they couldn't reproduce the sound. Now today I got a call saying that the had the shop foreman and a tech working on it so I'm hoping they were able to reproduce the sound and are on their way to fixing it.


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

Well my car was at the dealership for 4 days and they were not able to reproduce the sound. My car has not made the sound in over a week.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp said:


> Well my car was at the dealership for 4 days and they were not able to reproduce the sound. My car has not made the sound in over a week.


I know how you feel about videotaping the issue then it can't be done again. I had that happen with a failed coil pack but luckily it happened to them when they tried to pull the car from the wash rack. Do you remember the conditions of when it happens? Cold mornings below 40*F and your driveway pitches the nose of the car down and to the right a bit? Your oil changes were under 6000 miles if dealer Dexos was used? Did you change the oil hoping that would possibly fix it before risking the fee at the dealer?


----------



## kbrownfocus (Nov 5, 2015)

I think I can help you. When the noise starts, let it idle for a few mins, then turn on your A/C, because the sound that your describing sounds like a bad compressor bearing. I have the same problem as well. If that's not the problem then it could be your tensioner pulley. Oh also just turn your blower speed just one click from off so you can see if the noise goes away after you turn on your ac. Hope this helps


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I know how you feel about videotaping the issue then it can't be done again. I had that happen with a failed coil pack but luckily it happened to them when they tried to pull the car from the wash rack. Do you remember the conditions of when it happens? Cold mornings below 40*F and your driveway pitches the nose of the car down and to the right a bit? Your oil changes were under 6000 miles if dealer Dexos was used? Did you change the oil hoping that would possibly fix it before risking the fee at the dealer?


The noise is completely random when it happens. It doesn't always happen on start up or in a certain temperature range. The oil has not been changed in 2500 miles so the oil is still good. My car hadn't made the noise in over a week but it did a few mornings ago.


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

kbrownfocus said:


> I think I can help you. When the noise starts, let it idle for a few mins, then turn on your A/C, because the sound that your describing sounds like a bad compressor bearing. I have the same problem as well. If that's not the problem then it could be your tensioner pulley. Oh also just turn your blower speed just one click from off so you can see if the noise goes away after you turn on your ac. Hope this helps


I'm not sure but I do not think it would be the tensioner pulley because it does not do it every time I drive my car. In regards to the ac I have had both the ac and heat on and the noise doesn't change. It has to be something mechanical. The sound is louder behind the engine than the front.


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeT-yFE0pcQ

Here is a link to the noise my engine makes. It is much louder in person.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone changed or inspected the plugs?

A loose plug(s) make the same sound as excessive valve clearance......the sound on your vid makes me think loose plug(s)

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Good evening,

I see that we’ve interacted with you in our private messages. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you. Please keep us posted on your dealer visit and let us know if an additional layer of assistance is needed.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

Robby said:


> Has anyone changed or inspected the plugs?
> 
> A loose plug(s) make the same sound as excessive valve clearance......the sound on your vid makes me think loose plug(s)
> 
> Rob


I'll definitely check them today. Thanks.


----------



## kbrownfocus (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah, BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp, I would deff check all four of your plugs, actually you should take all four of them out and check them and make sure your not getting piston slap on the plug, so I would check the gap, and make sure none of them are broke, also if all plugs are complete and in compliance with GM on the gaping, I would check your oil on the dip, not only chk your lvl, but feel the oil on the dip, and chk how it feels, if it feels thin like water, your viscosity is gone and I would chg the oil asap, also you might want to use some Lucus oil stabalizer with the OC, becuase the engine sounded like you also could have a broke valve spring or a bad rod. Hope this helps.


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

kbrownfocus said:


> Yeah, BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp, I would deff check all four of your plugs, actually you should take all four of them out and check them and make sure your not getting piston slap on the plug, so I would check the gap, and make sure none of them are broke, also if all plugs are complete and in compliance with GM on the gaping, I would check your oil on the dip, not only chk your lvl, but feel the oil on the dip, and chk how it feels, if it feels thin like water, your viscosity is gone and I would chg the oil asap, also you might want to use some Lucus oil stabalizer with the OC, becuase the engine sounded like you also could have a broke valve spring or a bad rod. Hope this helps.


My oil has been checked multiple times by several people and every one agrees it is normal. If it was a bad rod or valve spring wouldn't it make the noise all the time?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats why I mentioned the plugs....the sound will change or sometimes disappear as the plug gets hot and expands.

Rob


----------



## kbrownfocus (Nov 5, 2015)

Thats why I also added what Robby had said, with a rod, its possible to be temp. as well as a valve spring..... Best thing to do is either goto harbor frieght or to their website and pick up an enginge stethoscope so you will be able to pin point the location. Its a cheap tool that can save you thousands... Simple point and listen. Also with oil its not just look and check on the dip. Its gotta feel like a thin syrup to still have viscosity. Im just throwing alot out there for you, Im a tech its my job.... But pretty much if its not your plugs its either in your head or block. I would start scoping out some junk yards online for a head and or a long block. Hope this helps


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

Robby said:


> Thats why I mentioned the plugs....the sound will change or sometimes disappear as the plug gets hot and expands.
> 
> Rob


 The plugs were tight and had the correct gap. I do notice that the sound seems to be coming from the rear of the engine. There is a sensor/solenoid that has something to do with emissions believe could be making the noise but I could be wrong.


----------

